# Homemade MRE's



## RUDy

Does anybody know how to make your own MRE's??


----------



## Molon Labe

If you are looking for something different from an MRE check out EPR Outfitters These packaged meals have a shorter shelf life compared to MRE's, but the food is much better. There is an MRE's heater element included for the main course but the rest of the food is off the shelf. They packaged well. Take Care


----------



## outlander

A cheap alternative is instant rice(Liptons black bean and rice is my favorite) and powdered mashed potatos sold at grocery stores.The packages are sealed and have a decent shelf life(not as long as freeze dried foods or MRE's)but they only cost $1,can feed three,and only require boiling water.

Don't forget about the venerable can of "Spam"......
Me and a buddy of mine were wheeling in my jeep and got hungry so I broke into my food stash that I keep in my jeep at all times.Broke out the can opener and 5 minuets later we had a hot meal of baked beans with spam.The down side is Canned foods are heavy but they keep for years.

Since you asked how to make a homemade MRE
Check this out:

http://www.natureskills.com/pemmican_recipe.html
The tried and true native American MRE!!!


----------



## pfy

Don't they use gamma radiation (sent through each MRE to kill bacteria) on them?


----------

